# Anybody shooting a Maxus?



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious if anyone is shooting a Maxus? If so, how has it been for you? I’m looking to buy one.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gave up on that SBE 2 already? Wanna sell it, might know someone in the market.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Gave up on that SBE 2 already? Wanna sell it, might know someone in the market.


LOL, I was able to clean it up real good and the dealer took it back. I figured to just get a refund instead of messing with it, only to find I had a lemon, then it would have been to late to take it back.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't say I'd blame you for taking it back since they took it back. 

I shot a Maxus once, I didn't like how it felt, pointed or shot at all. I also have a healthy dislike of all the new Browning semi auto shotguns after getting burned on 3 of them, best single shots I ever owned. They ain't built a semi worth a **** since the Auto-5 IMO!!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2010)

I shoot the Maxus, just got it this year. My first semiauto. It took some learning to shoot I wanted to pump it every time I shot Thanks to my Nova. But I love it shoots nice, very light Plus from what i have been told their Cust. service is #1


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i fondeled one the other day and i fell in love with it as well i was looking at the sbe as well and it didnt feel right at all


----------



## Few Hits (Jul 31, 2009)

I shoot one had it almost a year.Love it never had a jam or any problems.also it's light to carry. but the barrel seems to be bent, but other than that it fires it just don't kill alot


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Plus from what i have been told their Cust. service is #1


Man not for the ammo there customer service suck a fat one.I hope there gun one is better.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Shrek said:
> 
> 
> > Plus from what i have been told their Cust. service is #1
> ...


 Browning doesn't make ammo, Winchester Olin does, they have totally different cusotmer service departments.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Shrek said:
> ...


are you talking about the new Remington gun or the browning gun?
If you are talking about Remington there customer service sucks.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


The Browning Maxus.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

My buddy got a maxus and has put a case through it with no problems. He loves the weight, recoil, and features.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

are you talking about the new Remington gun or the browning gun?
If you are talking about Remington there customer service sucks.[/quote]

The Browning Maxus.[/quote]

ok dont know nothing about that. sorry


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Few Hits said:


> I shoot one had it almost a year.Love it never had a jam or any problems.also it's light to carry. but the barrel seems to be bent, but other than that it fires it just don't kill alot


How do you shoot: right, or left-handed? Gunmakers most often build guns with a left-ward cast for right handed shooters. Lefties will perceive this to be "bent" when they pick one up and shoulder it. For some, it can be tough to overcome. For others, they adapt and deal with it. If you've got some money, the best thing you can do is 1-buy a gun with the correct cast for which hand you shoot with, or 2-take it to a gunsmith and have them make adjustments to fit the gun to you.

If that's not the problem, and your barrel is indeed bent- replace that sucka! It would drive me crazy to see it bent out of shape every time I went to shoot. And it would really piss me off to always miss.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I seriously considered buying a Maxus earlier in the year, my only gripe was that the vent rib sat flush with the reciever. All other guns I have ever shot have the rib slightly higher. I'm sure if it was your only gun you could get used to it, however I shoot other guns, so having that sucker flush was the deal breaker for me. Seems like a well built gun though.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I love flush ribs on my guns ! My old SBE has a low rib. I bought a new SBE II and never warmed up to the semi-high rib. Sold it and brought the oldie out of retirement. It's nice to know I have another option if it ever gives up the ghost. The poor thing has killed more ducks then avian cholera.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

mallardgoose said:


> Just curious if anyone is shooting a Maxus? If so, how has it been for you? I'm looking to buy one.


Check out the Beretta Extrema II. Best gun out there!! Seriously! Love it!! Best gun! In my opinion! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dustin you are thinking of the Remington Versa-Max (new semi they just rolled out). Remington also has two separate customer service departments for their firearms and ammo operations. They load the ammo in Lonoke AR; guns are out of Ilion NY. 

Judging from the track record of Remington’s recent new offering and their quality control, I wouldn't dare buy one of those Versa-max until they stand some scrutiny for a year or so, so far all they are is a lot of hype for a $1300 gun that might turn into another flop, anyone remember the CTI?

The few times I have ever had to call customer service at Remignton they were very helpful!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gooseblaster said:


> mallardgoose said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious if anyone is shooting a Maxus? If so, how has it been for you? I'm looking to buy one.
> ...


Mummm, not so much! The one I had now belongs to another, couldn't unseat my old SBE from the throne! :lol:


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, I bought a Maxus. I have put 3 boxes of 2 3/4, and 3" shells through it. It has been flawless, the recoil is way less than the sbeII. Its fast and has great features. I am enjoying this gun.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> gooseblaster said:
> 
> 
> > mallardgoose said:
> ...


I think it is interesting how there are so many guns with so many different people and we all have different takes on them. I'm gald that your SBE is your throned champ! My extrema is my champ. After 5 cases and counting I havent had one malfuction or jam. I have had a few shells with bad primers, well i think they were bad primers. Anyways i love my extrema!


----------

